# Some new pics



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Let's put some life into this forum.







Some new pics of my Cordoba, most of them shot in Italy.










































_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 9:39 AM 11-1-2006_


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Some new pics (Son of a B...5er!)*

very nice pictures, i love you car















i love the interior


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Some new pics (Son of a B...5er!)*

You should come by and check a local forum im a member of http://www.rvag.com
Lots of SEAT presence over there, most of us speak English too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crazy_Power720 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Some new pics (Son of a B...5er!)*

beautiful car!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DMB_fan_41 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Some new pics (keelay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keelay* »_very nice pictures, i love you car















i love the interior

wow, dont know much about this car, but from that pic...







rool:...wow


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Some new pics (DMB_fan_41)*

Thanks! The interior used to be pretty boring, but I added some silver...
































Otherwise it's nothing special really. SEAT is the Spanish brand of VW AG, so the platform is the VW Polo platform and engine palette is from VW too. My car has a 1.4 gasser with 100 hp, so pretty boring. But I'd dare to say the Cordoba is the best sedan of its class. Handles really well (especially the Sport (-15mm) on 16" wheels) and things like steering, gearbox, ergonomy leave no room for improvement, really. And the trunk is HUGE!



_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 9:52 AM 11-1-2006_


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

That look awesome! Whats the HP on the 1.4? 75?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*

The 1.4 can be had with either 75 or 100 hp. Mine is the 100 hp version.


----------



## heizervr6 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Some new pics (Son of a B...5er!)*

Nice pics! I've actually seen your car on here somewhere else and for the life of me I can't remember where.








In any case, slightly off topic, but would you happen to know if your brake discs are 4 X 100? Would you also know the overall diameter if they are 11" or 11.3"? Thanks in advance if you are able to help me.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Some new pics (heizervr6)*

The bolt pattern in the current Ibiza/Cordoba is 5*100. Don't know the diameter. Depends on the engine anyway.


----------



## heizervr6 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Some new pics (Son of a B...5er!)*

Thanks for letting me know. My supplier has figured it out with the limited info. I was able to provide him with and as a result we are now able to sell the "DE Brake Conversion" for Corrado's using the appropriate rotors. That's all I was after!


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Some new pics (heizervr6)*

i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Some new pics (Corrado SLC NL)*

Love it


----------



## roofadoofalus (Jul 2, 2006)

interesting, ive never seen one of those


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (roofadoofalus)*

Oh, I can't see the pics!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I know. They finally realized I graduated 4 years ago and took away my webspace. I'm trying to get a new one now...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Pics are back up now.


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

very nice car, love the interior & BEAUTIFUL scenery!
Any idea what the difference is between the 75hp & 100hp motors? I have a 1.4 monomotronic in my 93 Golf & it may well be under 75hp! But it will comfortably cruise 150+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (eventually http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )


----------



## heizervr6 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_very nice car, love the interior & BEAUTIFUL scenery!
Any idea what the difference is between the 75hp & 100hp motors? I have a 1.4 monomotronic in my 93 Golf & it may well be under 75hp! But it will comfortably cruise 150+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (eventually http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )









A little off topic but it reminded me of a Fiat Uno I had in Germany years ago with a "Fire" motor as they called it. It has 45HP and I actually got that car to do 160 after about 10 min. of flat out on a slight downhill stretch. Sorry about the hi-jack. Carry on...


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (TooDub)*

Basically the 100 hp is a push-up of the 75 hp, NOT the other way around.
It has a different cam shaft, different intercooler, different piston rods and cylinder heads and a different controlling software.. plus, it runs some 1000 rpm more than the small one
-> no chance to upgrade a 75 to a 100 hp unless you pay about half the price of a new cupra










_Modified by JaySmile at 11:15 PM 12-10-2006_


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

I wish we had the Seat here , unfortunately not


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (mikeeb777)*

import?


----------



## Gepi (Jan 26, 2005)

Resurrection time to what is probably the slowest board in the vortex....My Ibiza Cupra when i drove it home the first time.


----------

